# Do You Enjoy (Or Miss) A Sunday Family Lunch (or Dinner)?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Family meals are great at the weekends, usually on a Sunday, lunch and or dinners. It's a time to talk about what happened during the week or what might happen next week, perhaps with some classical music discussions in between. 

Do you have Sunday meals? Do you enjoy these or do you miss these if you used to have them?

Just wondering, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoy a family get together for a sit down meal. It's nice.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Sunday lunch. I cook. Everyone eats. Music in the background. Happy & content.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I enjoy them only when I'm looking forward to dissension and chaos.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The situation for me (& Taggart) is complex, so I voted 'unsure'. My mother is 94, has dementia, and lives on her own a few doors away. Tag & I had the habit of a snack lunch on every day of the week, including Sunday, and our main meal in the evening. But now we have Mum over for a Sunday lunch, which isn't in the Roast class - we always have cold chicken or turkey with new potatoes, tomatoes and hummus, followed by yoghourt, a cup of tea, and a square of dark chocolate. It's a way of making sure Mum gets some nourishment, as she has some odd ideas these days. I can't really say I enjoy these Sunday lunches - I love my mother, but it's very sad and trying now, holding a conversation, and sometimes things get fraught. But I do think they are worthwhile, and hope they will continue for a year or two yet, and that my mother's dementia doesn't get worse too quickly. 

When I was a child, we always had Sunday lunches, and I liked them, but only because I pigged myself!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: I used to hate them. My mom and I never got along. My brother was the favorite. I hated his wife and she, me.
Get togethers were always a "potent brew". I hated them more than anything.

Now that my mom has been dead for 11.5 years, I seem to long for those miserable meals. I view old photos of such meetings with nostalgia.

Meanwhile my brother and his wife are coming over from Friday-Sunday.

Pray for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

I voted Unsure. I enjoy it as much as the other 20 meals I have in a week. My partner and I share the preparation.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

My mother is a great cook but of the opinion that it's not a proper Sunday dinner unless it's piled higher than Everest. You can't move afterwards. It's all you can do to veg in front of a terrible Sunday afternoon film. Not unpleasant, but hardly healthy!!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My mother used to prepare great meals and it was nice to go over to visit with my parents. In the past years, she she stopped cooking, so we went out to restaurants. It was still enjoyable to spend time chatting with my parents, but I found the restaurant outings to be tedious. The food, no matter how good a restaurant it was, just wasn't home cooked. Conversation was not as free and the restaurant experience was not a substitute for a family get-together.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

pianississimo said:


> My mother is a great cook but of the opinion that it's not a proper Sunday dinner unless it's piled higher than Everest. You can't move afterwards. It's all you can do to veg in front of a terrible Sunday afternoon film. Not unpleasant, but hardly healthy!!


That sounds like my childhood, with the same recycled b/w films coming round every four months or so. Gems like 'The Big Sky', 'She couldn't say no' and 'Good Sam'.
I can't help feeling that your films must be a bit better, so the world will have moved on a little...


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> That sounds like my childhood, with the same recycled b/w films coming round every four months or so. Gems like 'The Big Sky', 'She couldn't say no' and 'Good Sam'.
> I can't help feeling that your films must be a bit better, so the world will have moved on a little...


They still show the same ones now! When it was El Cid you could fall asleep for a couple of hours and still catch up with the film at the end. It seemed to be El Cid quite a lot of the time!!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

For my family, there's no "weekly" about it. We have dinner together every night. Since I'm at school, I do miss these dinners, because eating pasta sitting on the couch watching T.V. is kind of bland, with the family it feels more like a special occasion, even though it's just another night


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

I love to cook for people, but my family is very small, so it never really happens. Almost all my family never had kids and were considerably older than me and/or live far away... it's really just me and my mom locally, so at-home dinners seem impractical. We do dim sum, though.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> OP: I used to hate them. My mom and I never got along. My brother was the favorite. I hated his wife and she, me.
> Get togethers were always a "potent brew". I hated them more than anything.
> 
> Now that my mom has been dead for 11.5 years, I seem to long for those miserable meals. I view old photos of such meetings with nostalgia.
> ...


I'm praying for you, man. If all else fails, though this film is centered on "the Thanksgiving Dinner," it is a perfect storm of a dysfunctional family. Set it up via the computer to your big screen, and run it.
_Home for the Holidays_, with: Holly Hunter, Robert Downey Jr., Anne Bancroft, Charles Durning, Dylan McDermott, Geraldine Chaplin, Steve Guttenberg, Cynthia Stevenson, David Strathairn et alia.






As I heard one psychologist tell it, "I'm thinking _Dysfunctional Famliy_ is redundant." :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Not pushed on them. In fact, for maybe twenty years I dutifully arrived every Sunday afternoon to hear the obligatory rows about football, opinions about politics and reminiscences about "remember when."

I prefer to meet my family now away from these settings, either in a pub or for coffee. When anybody says "remember when", I can then make my excuses and powder my nose...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I'm praying for you, man. If all else fails, though this film is centered on "the Thanksgiving Dinner," it is a perfect storm of a dysfunctional family. Set it up via the computer to your big screen, and run it.
> _Home for the Holidays_, with: Holly Hunter, Robert Downey Jr., Anne Bancroft, Charles Durning, Dylan McDermott, Geraldine Chaplin, Steve Guttenberg, Cynthia Stevenson, David Strathairn et alia.
> 
> 
> ...


Five days away and I'm already feeling a migraine coming on. This is the brother who feels all classical music is "relaxing".

Please: PRAY HARDER!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sooooo....now I know where the term "Sunday, Bloody Sunday" comes from.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Family-at-the-dinner-table trouble? 

Reminds me of a colleague (named Brian) who didn't get on with his sister's husband, but they all had to meet up at his wife's parents' house for Christmas Dinner. 

Until the year when Brian's young son kept turning to look at the horrid brother-in-law before turning back to look at his father. Finally Brian's brother-in-law asked the little boy what he was doing. Brian's son replied, 'Nothing, Uncle Fred - I'm just trying to see how you manage to give Dad a pain in his neck, like he says...!'


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Five days away and I'm already feeling a migraine coming on. This is the brother who feels all classical music is "relaxing".
> 
> Please: PRAY HARDER!!!! :tiphat:


I gots ta know: Do you pronounce _migraine_
a.) my grane
b.) me grane
c.) me grenn


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Family-at-the-dinner-table trouble?
> 
> Reminds me of a colleague (named Brian) who didn't get on with his sister's husband, but they all had to meet up at his wife's parents' house for Christmas Dinner.
> 
> Until the year when Brian's young son kept turning to look at the horrid brother-in-law before turning back to look at his father. Finally Brian's brother-in-law asked the little boy what he was doing. Brian's son replied, 'Nothing, Uncle Fred - I'm just trying to see how you manage to give Dad a pain in his neck, like he says...!'


Oh, the lovely innocence of a child. Haha


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Family get together meals are never perfect, that's why we need to have family get together to help each other out. Fried chicken pieces help along the way!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I gots ta know: Do you pronounce _migraine_
> a.) *my grane*
> b.) me grane
> c.) me grenn


Depends on how intense the eye tearing is.

Could possibly be mistaken for Brünnhilde's horse in Götterdämmerung.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I say *my grane* too.

Now, how do you pronounce 'gooseberry'?
a) guz-bri
b) gooz-berry
c) goose-berry


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Depends who's doing the goosing? Oh, dear.......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We don't often have the meal, but every Sunday evening (today excepted because of the big snowstorm) we visit my wife's parents and play cards for a couple hours. The game we play is called Schmuck, and I cannot find it on the web. I think it came from my niece's husband's family.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I have many good and vivid memories of Sunday night dinner with my parents and sister. I really miss those times.


----------

